

How Three Guys Rebuilt the Foundation of Facebook - leeoniya
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/06/facebook-hhvm-saga

======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5853452](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5853452)

